# 1976 Schwinn Tandem



## KJ47SI (Mar 5, 2015)

Just got this yesterday and want to restore it but have no clue where to begin.  any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm going to assume that you mean "refurbish" when you say "restore". Fresh grease in bearings. Get cranks in phase with each other. Fresh cables perhaps, as well as brake pads up front. Tires are a special Schwinn size to fit S-6 rims, specifically a 597mm BSD, not a 590mm BSD. I've found the rear drum brake to be not all that great on these, perhaps de-glaze the inside of the hub shell.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a '78 with a rear drum brake,nothing wrong with it. Glaze could be an issue but I found from owning several of these the biggest problem with the rear brake is adjustment or the cable itself. Looks like you have a nice one to start with.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 5, 2015)

*Welcome !*

Hi KJ47SI and welcome to the CABE.
 Below are some pictures of my 1972 Deluxe Twinn for reference. I was lucky enough to buy this bike two years ago from
the original owner. It was only use for one year, then stored away. It is close to mint condition with all of the original parts ( Except tires, they are new).
This Deluxe has the 5-speed, rear drum, heavy duty spokes and deluxe pedals. The chrome is perfect and the paint is excellent. Your bike should probably have this type of seat,
and I think you should ditch that rack. You should use 000 steel wool with chrome polish on the chrome, and some polishing compound on the paint for starters. Also use some Mother's brand aluminum and mag polish on all of the brake parts.
 Good luck with you project.............Wayne


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2015)

greenephantom said:


> I'm going to assume that you mean "refurbish" when you say "restore". Fresh grease in bearings. Get cranks in phase with each other. Fresh cables perhaps, as well as brake pads up front. Tires are a special Schwinn size to fit S-6 rims, specifically a 597mm BSD, not a 590mm BSD. I've found the rear drum brake to be not all that great on these, perhaps de-glaze the inside of the hub shell.
> Cheers, Geoff





I'm not really up to date on all the later tandems after the S-7 issues. Didn't they change from the S-7 to the S-5 rims?


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Off of the top of my head, I believe they used S-5 hoops for a couple years before switching to the S-6 rims in '73.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 6, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I'm not really up to date on all the later tandems after the S-7 issues. Didn't they change from the S-7 to the S-5 rims?




They made both S7 coaster brake and S6 Deluxe 5 speed models from '71 through '76 . They made only S6 models in coaster and 5 speeds from '77-'79. I believe the '80-'82 were S6 5 speed only....BtW,Cherry Twinn Wayne Adam,Burgandy is pretty.


----------

